# Utah wolves



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.sltrib.com/sltrib/news/58505778-78/utah-wolf-wolves-wildlife.html.csp

I heard howls two different nights in Northern Utah, back in July. No response to my howl back. Saw a wolf in Utah in 2004, and heard howls again in 2006.

Based on tracks, there were 3 wolves in 2004, and they held to a pretty small area. It was May, so they may have had a den. My brother spotted one of them the following winter in 2005 not that far from where we saw the first one in 2004.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

We have spent a ton of time in Yellowstone and Swift Creek in the past couple of years. Prior to that we were directly north on the North Slope. 3 years back I swore that I saw a wolf in the Dahlgren Creek drainage and that night we heard the howl. If it was not a wolf it was a hybrid. The article is correct, once you have heard a wolf there is no mistaking it. Having lived many years outside of YNP and hunted several times for bear in Idaho, I have seen and heard my share of wolves. I don't doubt you or this article. Wolves can migrate with the best of them.

edit: I have also owned hybrid wolves before


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

For some odd reason, my parents adopted a neglected hybrid one year in Spring Creek, Nevada. When I came to visit them, I asked about the mutt and they said that the only one that could get close was my father. I walked back there near the enclosure and the posture, stare, and sound that came from that beast terrified the hell out of me to the point that I threatened to shoot the devil dog. They eventually sent him to some sanctuary in Idaho that later was closed and all animals euthanized (shucks). Hope to never see or hear the real thing!


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Mine was definitely MY dog. It was different than any other dog I have had but others could pet it and play with it. I kept in the house with me at night and it went to work with me (when I was not fishing). I loved it to death. Easily the toughest and most independent dog I have ever seen. Not for most people for sure but they can be good dogs.


----------



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

having come from Idaho where i had been seeing wolves for years before i left reporting them to fish and game like i was asked and then being called a liar because ther were not supposto be that many of the animals well not knowing how many babies the wrong species of wolves introduced would have has been a problem there herds in three different ranges we followed down to a quarter of the size they were my whole life farmers i knew and worked for that are killing them in increaseingly more populated areas more and more livestock is killed dailey but the state will not publish anything bad about wolves even with pics trail cams bus driver sitings dead livestock hunters reports they are not real to the powers that be in the numbers they are in the woods but having been out post and pre wolves holy crap what a mess


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Upland Blue said:


> having come from Idaho where i had been seeing wolves for years before i left reporting them to fish and game like i was asked and then being called a liar because ther were not supposto be that many of the animals well not knowing how many babies the wrong species of wolves introduced would have has been a problem there herds in three different ranges we followed down to a quarter of the size they were my whole life farmers i knew and worked for that are killing them in increaseingly more populated areas more and more livestock is killed dailey but the state will not publish anything bad about wolves even with pics trail cams bus driver sitings dead livestock hunters reports they are not real to the powers that be in the numbers they are in the woods but having been out post and pre wolves holy crap what a mess


I tried to follow you here, however I couldn't make it to the end. Punctuation! You should give it a try sometime.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

the "dead livestock hunters reports" should have been a clear indication that there is a problem.


----------



## Upland Blue (Sep 21, 2014)

Sorry for the rant was a bit emotional and the learning disability i do not write well and dont think in terms of punctuation i bet it is frustrating :sad: i will have somebody proofread for me


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Don't worry about it. Dknhntdstin has the same problem and we all love him. At least 87.3% of your words were spelled correctly. Dksnhstsnd usually only gets about 23.8% of his right. He does however know how to use a period.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Upland Blue said:


> Sorry for the rant was a bit emotional and the learning disability i do not write well and dont think in terms of punctuation i bet it is frustrating :sad: i will have somebody proofread for me


I am just a jerk


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Upland Blue said:


> Sorry for the rant was a bit emotional and the learning disability i do not write well and dont think in terms of punctuation i bet it is frustrating :sad: i will have somebody proofread for me


Hey, welcome to the Forum Upland Blue!!

Many of the UWN members, and a coupla *Moderators*, have learning disabilities but they try their darnest to throw a period in a paragraph now and then...many times a capital letter or two.

Some of our members just double space at the end of a sentence if they're driving down I15 with reckless abandon or while road hunting in Wyoming. That's fine.

Looking forward to the proofread version of your post. :smile:


ooh, top of da page

.


----------

